
Nobel Peace Laureate Mairead Maguire on Julian Assange’s Arbitrary Detention - kushti
https://www.transcend.org/tms/2016/02/nobel-peace-laureate-mairead-maguire-agrees-with-the-un-expert-panel-decision-on-julian-assanges-arbitrary-detention/
======
barney54
How exactly has Assange been "detained"? Undoubtedly he would be detained if
he left the Ecuadorean Embassy, but he hasn't. But there's a difference
between actually being detained and voluntarily not leaving the Ecuadorean
Embassy.

~~~
kushti
[https://www.transcend.org/tms/2016/02/julian-assange-
arbitra...](https://www.transcend.org/tms/2016/02/julian-assange-arbitrarily-
detained-by-sweden-and-uk-un-expert-panel-finds/)

